# Sill installation over cultured stone



## Moneypit (Dec 1, 2009)

I will be installing a 4 ft tall cultured ledgestone skirt on a home soon. There will be about 250 liniar feet of natural bluestone sill (sometimes known as water table) on top of the stone. 
In the past, I have always just mortared the sill to the top of the cultured stone. I have never had any call backs as a result of this method. I was actually at a job where I used this method last month doing some additional work and everything looked fine (the original install was around 3 years ago). 
I just recently found out about the metal brackets that are supposed to be used with a sill installation. Should I be using these or are they not necessary? I'm not looking for a short cut, just wondering if the brackets are necessary. 
Also, I have always done my CS installs using a rich type S mortar mixed about 2.25 to 1 with no problems. A friend of mine swears by Acryl 60 (a bonding additive) and says I will never go back to using just type S. Has anyone used this? 
Thanks for any help.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

i always use the brackets to hold up these sills.i dont trust just buttering the backside of them.they stick out to far from the stone to stay.


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

I agree with Stacker. Someone just finished up a job near me exactly like you described. It was a remodel of a store. The stone sills were falling off before the store reopened.


----------



## michiganmason (Jan 12, 2008)

I always use the metal brackets... it just seems to be easier that way... and I always use Acryl 60.


----------



## Moneypit (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I will definatly be using the brackets from now on. I guess I just got lucky in the past since I have never had any problems. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Moneypit (Dec 1, 2009)

Now, I'm confused. I just saw an OC youtube video about the brackets. From what they show, the brackets are meant to go inside a groove in the cultured sills. I thought the sills sat on the brackets.
The problem is, I am not using a cultured sill. I will be using 3" wide by 2" thick bluestone. Can I just sit these on the brackets with mortar?


----------



## Julius Garai (Aug 28, 2021)

Just started installing 2 1/2 inch sills over stacked stone that is only 1 to 1 1/2 thick.
I have decided to face drill the sills and drive 3 inch concrete screws into the concrete blocks
behind them.(with pilot holes). The sills are also set in mortar. It works good, but it is slower
than using brackets. I have a chance to maintain the angle needed to water drain.
Also filling the screw holes I will match the sills with colored mortar. I suppose it is not for 
everyone but in my case I am doing it for myself.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

11 yo thread


----------

